# Turkish Passport Issuing Authority - UK Fiance Visa App



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi All,

We have finally almost finished completing the online application for my partner's fiance visa, however we are stuck on one question. When entering his passport information, they ask for Passport Issuing Authority. His passport does not mention the authority. My British passport says IPS, but hes doesn't have anything similar.

His place of issue is Antalya and his Code is TUR.

My place of issue is simply United Kingdom, so no city name. Could the Authority be Akyarla and the place simeply Turkey?

If anybody knows what we should enter, your help would be great appreciated!

Thank you again for your help.

Ashley


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just put something like Turkish Passport Office, Ankara.


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

Turkish Passports are issued in accordance with the Passport Act (No. 5682) from July 15, 1950[1] to Turkish citizens to travel outside of the country. The passports are issued by the Turkish Police and applications are filed at police stations which have a passport office.

*General Directorate of SecuritY*


----------

